# S-Works Venge vs S-Works Roubaix?



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

OK, I have enough cash saved up to either purchase a SW Venge or a SW Roubaix. Right now I have a 12' Roubaix Elite. Only have been riding road bikes for 3 years. I am wanting to upgrade HUGE. Thinking of going with di2. I live in an area where it is mostly flat, Nebraska. I do like to do rides in Colorado through the mountains, Triple Bypass, Copper Triangle. Can anyone tell me how much of a difference there is between ride quality? I have ridden my Roubaix on milled roads and that doesn't really bother me. I mostly ride maintained roads and bike paths. Any info or comments are appreciated.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Man,those are two completely different bikes. To the extremes,really. Given your type of riding I would say well....Tarmac. Or Roubaix.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Neither. Tarmac is best for you I think. However I feel like you'd be even better suited on a different bike but seeing how you seem to like the big S I'd say Tarmac.


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I know they are on different spectrums. I love my Roubaix. Just trying to figure out how much of a difference of ride and riding position there is. What is the difference in handling abilities. How are the new Roubaix's at climbing? Is the Venge suitable for 100+ mile rides? Which bike is a better climbing bike?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Curious why you're purposely trying to decide between two bikes not built for your type of riding and avoiding the one that is.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Steenerk said:


> I have a 12' Roubaix Elite.


Picture please


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Take a Venge for a ride and see what you think.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ride both, and ride the tarmac while you're at it. It'd be dumb to not try them all when you are making a decision on a top end bike. Having said that... how fast to do you typically ride? Hammer alot? Just spin around town? How do you currently feel about your roubaix? Do you want something more aggressive and snappy? Lots to think about.


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

IMO I would say Tarmac or Roubaix also!! I have a SL4 S-Works Tarmac and A SL3 & SL4 Comp Roubaix. Both great bikes!! My Tarmac though will be my last S-Works as if I remember there is no CRASH REPLACEMENT. I would go with just a Pro for either and only if you have the money to replace the S-Works Frame if some thing were to happen. But for sure maybe if you can test ride all 3!!!

Next I have to ask this is a Specialized Thread RIGHT??? Why are there so many lately saying things like and I quote "However I feel like you'd be even better suited on a different bike" /Brand? I don't go to Any other Brand forum area and say hey You may like Brand XYZ than ABC!! I think Specialized does a great job on the Bikes they have to suite all Price Ranges and Riding styles.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Katy Trail B said:


> IMO I would say Tarmac or Roubaix also!! I have a SL4 S-Works Tarmac and A SL3 & SL4 Comp Roubaix. Both great bikes!! My Tarmac though will be my last S-Works as if I remember there is no CRASH REPLACEMENT. I would go with just a Pro for either and only if you have the money to replace the S-Works Frame if some thing were to happen. But for sure maybe if you can test ride all 3!!!
> 
> Next I have to ask this is a Specialized Thread RIGHT??? Why are there so many lately saying things like and I quote "However I feel like you'd be even better suited on a different bike" /Brand? I don't go to Any other Brand forum area and say hey You may like Brand XYZ than ABC!! I think Specialized does a great job on the Bikes they have to suite all Price Ranges and Riding styles.


No other brands or bikes or anything were mentioned. It's been kept on topic. No need to complain about not everyone being a fanboy of Specialized.

And they don't offer crash replacement? Seriously? Wow...


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

First off MMsRepbike, It was a simple question and no offense intended!! I have noticed this a lot and wanted a answer Not a SMART COMMENT!!! But thanks and you calling me a Specialized fan boy / Girl which I'm a man says it all!! I wasn't complaining just asking. If I were to complain I would say "I have a complaint" LOL!!! Yes on the S-Works like I said if I remembered right they don't offer a crash replacement. Now your IBD may offer a discount.


----------



## FrankGold (Nov 7, 2012)

Steenerk said:


> OK, I have enough cash saved up to either purchase a SW Venge or a SW Roubaix. Right now I have a 12' Roubaix Elite. Only have been riding road bikes for 3 years. I am wanting to upgrade HUGE. Thinking of going with di2. I live in an area where it is mostly flat, Nebraska. I do like to do rides in Colorado through the mountains, Triple Bypass, Copper Triangle. Can anyone tell me how much of a difference there is between ride quality? I have ridden my Roubaix on milled roads and that doesn't really bother me. I mostly ride maintained roads and bike paths. Any info or comments are appreciated.


Hi, I have an S-Works Venge, it a serious stiff bike, very fast on the flat and of course going down hills. It gets a little uncomfortable after about 80 km but that would be down to the stiff s-works romin saddle. You can climb comfortably with the venge but its just not as suited as the Roubaix or Tarmac. As you say you don't do much climbing but when you do maybe switch your crank set from a standard to a compact and you'll be fine. The venge riding position is more race orientated and definitely aggressive but with a proper bike set up it can be comfortable. IMO if you are doing allot of 100 mile+ riding on the lumpy stuff then go for the Roubaix or Tarmac. If you are on flat quality surfaces then the Venge won't disappoint.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

The Venge and the Tarmac have nearly identical geometry. The Tarmac is definitely the better riding and climbing of the two though. Not saying you can't do 100mi+ rides on a Venge, one of my teammates has a Venge Pro Race and does just that, but the Tarmac is smoother. The Roubaix isn't a bad choice, super tall head tube, another of my teammates actually races on one. He runs a -17 degree stem to help with position, but he loves the ride. 

Personally, I'd say go with the Tarmac. It's a snappy, smooth and sharp handling bike. If you love your Roubaix, that's a good choice too. The new SL4 Roubaix is a huge improvement over the previous version. The Venge doesn't seem like it'd be the right kind of ride for what you said you were looking for, but take one on a long test ride and see!


----------



## Steenerk (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. Much appreciated! I think I will go out and test ride all 3. The only problem I am going to have to find a dealer that has a Venge in house. My LBS doesn't stock any or any SWs. Just was wondering if anyone had any comparisons on the difference of rides. My Roubaix rides fine, still feel some road vibrations. Could be that I run 125psi in my tires. I have flipped the stem and dropped it all the way down. Don't mind that position at all. I do like to hammer a lot when riding. Try to get in as many miles in the least time. Our groups rides we usually average 20-23 mph. This last week we had strongs winds and running into the wind we were at 13 mph. Going with the wind we cranked it up. My top speed was 46 mph. averaged 30 mph. When we get to sprint points I feel like my bike is real spongy. Seems like it flexes a lot, even when I do climbs. Don't know for sure if the newer Roubaixs flex that much. Just wish they made a bike that comprised of all 3 bikes. But then that would change their business plan. OH well here's to dreaming for something like that. Just a Venge with Zertz in the seat stays, forks, and seat post. That would make me happy. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

A comfortable Venge? Buy a Tarmac. I have an SL4 S-works and the comfort is phenomenal in the rough stuff. Plenty stiff for hard sprints as well. Put your Cobl-goblr seatpost on it too and make it even more comfy.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If your Roubaix is an SL2 than I can tell you from personal experience that the SL4 is a much stiffer frame and it does not flex one bit. I noticed you added a CG-R seat post to your SL2 so you'll definitely want to swap that over to the SL4 (if it doesn't already have one.) Otherwise I think the Roubaix SL4 frame is TOO stiff. With your stem position I'm guessing all three bikes can be setup the same. I plan to ride a Venge at some point but I think an aero road bike would be too stiff for a main bike. 

I would personally never run 125psi in my tires if comfort was one of my main priorities. I run about 80-85psi with 25's at 170lbs. and have never pinch flatted.


----------

